#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Geological Materials in environmental engineering

## akansha gupta

The coarsest sediments are those produced by land sliding and glaciation  which maytransport fragments of rock so large that an examination at  close range may fail torecognize that they have been displaced. More  commonly, rock fragments found beloweroding cliffs may be many tones in  weight. Such very large fragments may befurther eroded during river  transportation to gravel and boulder size. These fragmentsare  recognizably rock but, as they disintegrate to yet smaller and sand-size  grains, thegrains tend to be largely of single minerals. The type of  mineral of which they are composed will depend upon the source rock and  the degree of abrasion suffered during transportation.





  Similar Threads: Engineering Geological Maps in engineering geology download pdf Geological maps in engineering geology pdf download IMPORTANCE OF PRELIMINARY GEOLOGICAL INVESTIGATIONS  in environmental engineering pdf download Description of Geological materials in environmental engineering GEOLOGICAL SCIENCEin environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

